# New Holland TS110 runs rough after getting hot



## Marlo Megee (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a TS110 that after running all day will start smoking blue smoke and it acts like it's getting too much fuel. Any other time it runs fine, it's only when it runs for several hours that it acts up. Is this a fuel injector issue? Wax motor? I can't find anything related to a wax motor on the NH parts site. I have changed the fuel filter several times. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Fuel injection running rich would be black smoke. Blue smoke is engine oil.

I suspect the problem is either with your oil breaking down from heat, fuel is getting into the crankcase, or it is over full. It can also be the air cleaner is clogged, or the seal on the exhaust side of the turbocharger is allowing oil seepage into the exhaust. The last condition is easy to check, when the engine is blowing blue smoke shut it down and pull the exhaust pipe from the turbo outlet, and if it is seriously coated with soft soot it will be the turbocharger.

Oil analysis would tell you if the oil is contaminated from fuel, which would point you in the direction of injection pump seal failure or even a failing fuel injector washing fuel into the crankcase past the piston rings.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup.. what RC said.. when was the last time you checked or changed the oil??
What TYPE of oil are you using??
Pull the dipstick & check the oil level.. COLD & on a level surface..
The wax motor is only for "cold starting".. it changes the advance/timing degrees for easier starting in cold weather situations..


----------



## Marlo Megee (Mar 26, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> Yup.. what RC said.. when was the last time you checked or changed the oil??
> What TYPE of oil are you using??
> Pull the dipstick & check the oil level.. COLD & on a level surface..
> The wax motor is only for "cold starting".. it changes the advance/timing degrees for easier starting in cold weather situations..


It's been 97 hrs since I changed it last. I change every 100 to 200hrs. Dip stick shows full. I use Traveller Premium 15W-40 Diesel oil.


----------



## Marlo Megee (Mar 26, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Fuel injection running rich would be black smoke. Blue smoke is engine oil.
> 
> I suspect the problem is either with your oil breaking down from heat, fuel is getting into the crankcase, or it is over full. It can also be the air cleaner is clogged, or the seal on the exhaust side of the turbocharger is allowing oil seepage into the exhaust. The last condition is easy to check, when the engine is blowing blue smoke shut it down and pull the exhaust pipe from the turbo outlet, and if it is seriously coated with soft soot it will be the turbocharger.
> 
> Oil analysis would tell you if the oil is contaminated from fuel, which would point you in the direction of injection pump seal failure or even a failing fuel injector washing fuel into the crankcase past the piston rings.


Thanks RC. I keep the air filter blown out and replaced as needed. You may be on to something with the turbo and exhaust seal, which I'll check.


----------



## Marlo Megee (Mar 26, 2018)

Marlo Megee said:


> Thanks RC. I keep the air filter blown out and replaced as needed. You may be on to something with the turbo and exhaust seal, which I'll check.


Well I finally replaced the turbo after taking the tractor to a diesel mechanic. He determined the turbo was slightly loose and had some metal shavings in it. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Marlo Megee (Mar 26, 2018)

Marlo Megee said:


> Well I finally replaced the turbo after taking the tractor to a diesel mechanic. He determined the turbo was slightly loose and had some metal shavings in it. I'll see how it behaves in hay season, but it does sound a bit different. Thanks for all the responses.


----------

